# Help! Problems with Rhinestone appliation



## LL (Feb 22, 2010)

Hello,

I just launched my line of rhinestone designed t-shirts and I have a company making them for me. The first run was a disaster! The glue that was used to attatch the stones went through to the other side of the garemnt. In some cases you can see the rhinestone image come through. And when you wear the shirt you can feel the hard, itchy glue!!
What do they need to do to reslove this issue?

Thanks!
Laura


----------



## CyberSultan (Aug 25, 2008)

They need to put something like a teflon sheet or parchment paper inside the shirt when applying the rhinestones so that the glue does not bleed through to the backside of the shirt.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

make sure you are following their heating instructions.. if you are heat pressing them yourself 

Your heat press maybe not be the same as there's so there may be some adjustments that need to be made on your part.


----------



## LL (Feb 22, 2010)

I will check to see what that are using or not using.
And Is Hot Fix the best typ of application? I'm not sure they use Hotfix.
Thank you!
L


----------



## LL (Feb 22, 2010)

No I have a company doing the application for me so not sure what type of paper or how much heat they are using.
Tks,
L


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Hotfix is better and lasts longer.. 

Are you outsourcing everything?? (design and application)


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

here is my suggestion:

find someone to do the transfers and you heat press them yourself...

Starting a T-Shirt Business is Easy with Our Heat Press Startup Kit

here is a really inexpensive heat press.. if you don't need the heat transfers then the machine is still a really good price.

You will have control over the over all look of the shirt and what kind of brands you want.. 

When business gets better all you will need is a rhinestone machines (similar to a vinyl cutter)


----------



## LL (Feb 22, 2010)

I am doing the design and outsourcing the transfers but now i think i will look for someone overseas to make the rhinestone transfers and do the application here. Can you recommend someone in US or NY area who can do just application to blank tees?


----------



## LL (Feb 22, 2010)

I thought about buying a heat press but i don't have anywhere to store it. Prefer to just find someone to do the heat pressing for me + trim. That shouldn't be expensive right?


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

I am not sure what you mean by trim.. the transfers are laid out onto a piece of transfer paper depending how big the design. You heat press the entire transfer and the rhinestones come off no need to trim unless you want to cut the edge smaller but no need really. 


make a post in the referrals and recommendation section of the forum and you will find many that can do this...

here are some that I know of...

Rhinestone Heat Transfer, Custom Designs, Wholesale Hotfix Rhinestones'

Rhinestones

Blingin It - Custom Rhinestone Crystal Apparel & Transfer Motifs | Home


----------



## LL (Feb 22, 2010)

Ok I will check it out. Thanks!


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

a heat press isn't very big.. the one I showed you is 15 x 15 I have my heat press 16 x 22 on a cart

something similar to this found at sam's club.. 

Mobile Service Bench | Mobile Service Bench | Enclosed Flat Top Shelf And Tray Lower Shelf Cart With 8 Inch Pneumatic Casters | 241740A - GlobalIndustrial.com


----------



## LL (Feb 22, 2010)

I will look into a press but i didn't want to have to do them my self.
Also another probelm I have is with about 10-15 t-shirts that arrived there were missing rhinestones in places and other t-shirts i have noticed rhinestones are falling off! 
So that is due to the manufactuer not using the Hotfix?


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

I agree.. I tried doing them myself its a headache.. heat press them and go the best way.

Could be but also could be bad rhinestone.. some cheaper made rhinestones don't hold up the best and are poor quality.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

if the stones are coming loose...only a couple reasons
1) poor quality glue on the hot fix
2) improper pressing
3) improper shipping/handling


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

I have the perfect solution, do it your self!


----------



## free_refil (Jun 2, 2010)

Go with a different manufacturer, it's hard to get good deals on rhinestone shirts and if u absolutely don't want anything to do with production then you'll need to bite the bullet and just find a different source... Hot fix shouldn't fall off unless they're not double checking their stones before application... A sign of poor quality... If the glue is going through the garment and onto the rear fabric, they're using too much pressure/too long a press/not using a seperation barrier of Teflon sheeting... Also a sign of poor quality....


----------



## LL (Feb 22, 2010)

Me doing the production is not an option.
I am currently looking into a new manufacturer. There is no excuse for the stones falling out and the glue seeping through to the other side of the garment. If you have any referrals for someone who can do the manufactuing let me know.
Tks,
Laura


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I agree the application is bad, When you press a Transfer on a Garment you always line the inside of the shirt or garment with a protective layer inside to keep spillage of glue off the inside of the shirt .

I also do not think Stones or studs should be falling off the shirt when being shipped , this would make me wonder what will happen when it is washed.

I would suggest buying some sample shirts from various places ,, see how they arrive and choose a better source.
The last thing when starting a busines is having shirts returned if stones start falling off.
Sandy Jo


----------

